# Will cories eat ram eggs/fry?



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a pair of german blue rams in a 10 gallon to breed. I'm planning on moving them to my 45 gallon after they have a successful spawn. I want them to keep spawning after I move them. I have 3 cories in my 45 gallon and wondering if they will eat my ram eggs when I finally move them over.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They are bottom feeders so I think they will eat fry/eggs. if the eggs make it to fry.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Its a possibility, from what I have seen most corys really are on the less aggressive side towards eggs and fry. Though I will say, there is a good chance as fry they might get eaten, they will probably get mistaken for something else.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think they will try. The parents will try to stop them. Likely they will get some.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess you run the risk with any fish eating them. At least there are plenty of good spots to hide if I decide to put my GBR's in my 45 gal.


----------

